# Best weather?



## Larey (May 18, 2012)

I am excited to go gigging, but I keep having bad weather. I live in Crestview, but work in Fort Walton so a drive is not a problem. I do not always carry my equipment but try if I think the weather is nice. I go to the island and am still trying to find some other spots to go. I have a basic gig pole and light t the moment but will upgrade over time. So where do I go look for the weather that is pretty accurate to the time and tide? I understand it needs to be clear water and not real windy.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Rising tide and wind less than 5 knots. There is an endless list of variables that will improve your catch. location,time of year,wind,moon,tide,best advice is go when you can and keep up with the above in a journal.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Try the NOAA Data Bouy site and ck the Data Bouys in your area to get close to real time wind wind conditons. Then hope it doen't change before you get there.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Go when ya can,and get on the leeward side of the wind from land.I was out all night last night,wind howling,got 19.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

19///Thats what I'm talking about. You've paid your dues and the numbers get better and better. Congratulations and welcome to the club.


----------

